
Vodafone Brings Wi-Fi Calling to the Samsung Galaxy S6 and Edge in the UK - elfalfa
http://www.androidcentral.com/vodafone-brings-wi-fi-calling-samsung-smartphones-uk
======
jjp
And like the iPhone roll-out you have to have bought the device directly from
Vodafone - [http://www.vodafone.co.uk/explore/network/network-
improvemen...](http://www.vodafone.co.uk/explore/network/network-
improvements/wi-fi-calling/)

